

Lenovo intros Sandy Bridge ThinkPads, 30-hour battery option - elvirs
http://www.electronista.com/articles/11/02/22/lineup.geared.for.mobile.business.users/

======
ebiester
The 30 hour option looks like two batteries daisy-chained. However, how much
does a 15 hour battery change the game? does that worth carrying a heavier
laptop around?

The Sandy Bridge laptops are the ones I've been waiting for.

